# sorting messages in outlook 2003



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Just wondering how to sort messages in Inbox by unread messages but still having read messages listed.


----------



## kenyonswim (Jan 25, 2007)

It depends on how you have your views set up. Assuming you have the "standard" or default view that Outlook 2003 comes with, you should be able to click on the "Received" field, and ensure the arrow is pointing down. That will sort the list by most recent received first. 

Alternately, you can, in Outlook, select the View menu, rest your mouse on "Arrange by" and select Date. 

FYI a good option that appears in this list is located on the bottom of the "Arrange by" menu and is called "Show in Groups." Once selected, your emails will be grouped, in groups titled "Today" Yesterday" last week, etc. Very handy.


----------



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for your help but I'm not trying to sort by date, but by unread messages as sometimes I have unread messages from several different dates with read messages from the same date. In that case, I want only the unread messages first before any other messages, regardless of the date received.


----------



## kenyonswim (Jan 25, 2007)

Then your best bet is to use the "unread mail" search folder that comes setup by default in Outlook 2003. If you look in the "favorites" area in outlook (usually the little window in the upper left hand corner of outlook) there should be a set of folders that appear in italics. One should be named "Unread mail."

I'm not currently at a computer that has office 2003 installed, so I'm doing this from memory. I'll take a look tomorrow at work and post instructions on how to recreate these search folder manually, assuming of course you do not already see them!


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey - that's an interesting request - something I could use as well...I just did it in my outlook.

If you'll click on the "arranged by: date" at the top of your e-mail and then scroll down to 'custom'.

Click on Filter on the new menu and then click on 'more choices' then click on the top item that says 'Only items that are unread' and you should be set!

Hope this helps...let us know...


----------



## kenyonswim (Jan 25, 2007)

Alternately, microsoft does do the work for you! On the left hand side, you should see a folder list under "All mail folders" Scroll down until you see a folder called "Search folders" It should have a + sign next to it. Click on the + sign and it will expand other folders underneath it. One of these folders should say "unread mail." Double click and it will give you ALL unread mail in your mailbox, including mail from any other folders and not just your inbox. After that, you can sort the email by date like you normally would, but the easiest is going to View - Arrange by - Date. 

Let us know if this works!


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

That's pretty slick - thanks...I don't know where ASKN went but I'm using this tip


----------



## kenyonswim (Jan 25, 2007)

Anytime!


----------

